# Tiny snails



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

My front drive way & back patio are covered with tiny snails. What causes them & how do I get ride of them.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Unless this is something you've seen before or repeatedly I'd assume it's just a cyclical population "boom" due to conditions being "right" this past summer / Fall and consider riding it out. (This was one of the wettest summers I can ever remember here where I'm at "relatively" close to you.)

More times than not whatever preys upon the little crawlers is going to eat extra well for awhile, see their mortality rate go up for their very own "population explosion" and with Mother Nature, so it goes ...

Now, if this is something you're seeing on a recurring basis then that's a horse of a different color and let us know (sprinkle table salt anywhere and as soon as they crawl over it bam!) :?


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Check at Home Depot or Lowe's for "Snail Bait", problem solved.


----------

